# MHL / Micro USB -> HDMI Out



## sundar2012 (Jul 12, 2011)

I saw that there are kernels supporting USB OTG over the micro-usb port of the N7 which is not available stock. Is it possible enable MHL as well - or is there anyway to get hdmi mirroring on the nexus 7 using a micro usb -> hdmi cable? I am unlocked, rooted and running Paranoid Android and I would readily flash a kernel and/or a rom that supported this. Is there anyway to get true display mirroring/video out on the N7?

Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## reefster (Jul 26, 2011)

There is no MHL chip on the N7 unfortunately.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

It's one of the reasons i want to sell this thing unfortunately


----------

